# Catfish in Cache Valley?



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Is there anyplace to get cat fish in cache valley? What should I use as bait? Also I have been going to willard and havn't caught a dang thing. What should I use for catfish there? Thanks everyone!!


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

If I remember correct the area that is all marsh in west logan is cutler res, I have heard some good catfish stories from there. Not sure if the name is right but get yourself some stiky shrimp and throw them out and youll find some cats.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweet! So do I just buy shrimp and leave them outside? Anyway to speed up them sticking up? (I wanna go tonight hehe)


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Im not super familiar with the west side of the valley. Does anyone have good directions on where I should go?


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking at a map it seem like if you head west on airport road out of logan it takes you right there.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Also if you talk with the store butcher he will usually give you the bad shrimp they are throwing out for free or at a discount.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Cutler and the bear river are close to you. Worm and a bobber at willard close to the rocks.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been striking out, i went to benson and have got nothing. I use a weight above a swivle, with about 18 inches of leader and a treble hook with some "green shrimp" i got at the store. What am I doing wrong? I have probably put in 5 hours of fishing there without a nibble.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Spbeyond said:


> I have been striking out, i went to benson and have got nothing. I use a weight above a swivle, with about 18 inches of leader and a treble hook with some "green shrimp" i got at the store. What am I doing wrong? I have probably put in 5 hours of fishing there without a nibble.


I used to do well there at night. You could also try chicken livers or night crawlers. Getting away from the main marina would help too.


----------



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

This year i haven't had any luck out there either. I just gave up fishing there. I don't know why in the past years it has been really easy to catch catfish in Benson. I would recommend buying a bow to shoot the big carp out there, it a lot more fun.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

When the water flow is down- below Cutler Dam can be very good with just a bobber and worm letting it float through the holes. Walke the river and fish the holes. They can be stacked up 50 to a small run. Some are nice cats- a lot are just a pound or so.


----------

